# Fighting over clutch of infertile eggs - help !!



## Hugo (Apr 28, 2014)

I really don't know what to do ! My 2 cockatiels were meant to be both males, we suspected one was a female from the behaviour several weeks ago. 2 weeks ago I found an egg in the bottom of the cage, cold and broken. I threw it away but put in a nest box for them as we would happily let them start a family  also gave more greens, vitamins etc.

There are now 5 eggs in the box, the first laid 13 days ago, and the rest steadily laid every few days. They are all infertile , my problem is that all of a sudden today the male has begun attacking the female and won't let her in the cage, let alone the box ! He clearly wants the eggs all to himself. She is currently out of the cage and every time she goes near it he goes crazy. I have no idea what to do ! I don't have a spare cage, and really don't want them to be apart as they loved each other until tonight. Should incompletely take away the eggs and nest box ? Or just the eggs ?? I'm worried he will really hurt her, I can't shut them in together at the moment and he is so fiercely guarding the eggs. Help !
Thankyou


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

You have to separate them and place them in different cages. There is no way around that, the male feels ownership of a nestbox for eggs that are not his. They will continue to fight until their hormones are under control.


----------

